# I am pleased



## Fisherman_Brazil (Mar 1, 2010)

My friend built a tank for me, which works extremely well!

Appear to me, the orchid have a good time since.


----------



## sufistic (Mar 1, 2010)

Very beautiful terrarium! How do you maintain the plants?


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Mar 1, 2010)

sufistic said:


> Very beautiful terrarium! How do you maintain the plants?


Shaik,

It is not a big secret!

Just auto spraying, the thing matter is the plant(s) we choose.

Isn't that nice?


----------



## sufistic (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah Luke. This is awesome. I'd love to set something like this up for my mantids.


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 1, 2010)

Beautiful, Luke!!!!


----------



## Rick (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks, my friends.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 2, 2010)

Does this mean we will be seeing you around here Luke? Missed your imput and u always have nice photos to share.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Mar 3, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Does this mean we will be seeing you around here Luke? Missed your imput and u always have nice photos to share.


I can't spend much time on the mantis as for now cause my works. Will do my best though!


----------

